# Rolling road/Dyno in the Nothwest



## 117384 (Oct 12, 2008)

Since the closure of TB turbos 2 years ago, motor home owners in the North west have had great difficulty locating an engine tuning centre that also incorporates a rolling road with enough head room for larger vehicles like motor homes, well I have found one,

*Dyno DemonLimited
5 Westwood Court
Clayhill Industrial Park
Neston Wirral
CH64 3UJ 
TEL 0151 336 5888
FAX 0151 336 6722 
email: [email protected] *

The service and knowledge of these guys is second to none!!!!
Located 10 minutes from the lovely CC Wirral site


----------



## cmautoservices (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi
Not to sound off but you don't need a dyno to tune motorhomes the way TB TURBO did, the only thing a dyno did was give you figures, I can do all tuning work on motorhomes as I am the Ex workshop foreman of TB TURBO.

Regards Mark


----------



## power4economy (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi 
Mark is quite correct , you do not need a dyno to tune a motor home ,but you do to develop the files . I used to write or oversee ALL the files at TB Turbo. I now provide a mobile moto home tuning service using files that have been developed on rolling roads & come with fully insurance under written guarantees . 
I had full training in file writing at the software developers in Italy 
Should anyone want to ask technical questions regarding tuning , feel free I will try and supply answer in detail but hopefully without using too much jargon 

Regards 
Andrew Fletcher


----------

